#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Αντοχή υλικών

## alex5545

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 

Είμαι φοιτητής μηχανολογίας και θα με ενδιέφερε αν υπάρχει ένα σύνολο από τύπους για υπολογισμό ροπής αντίστασης και αδράνειας μεταλλικών διατομών στις διάφορες καταπονήσεις... Έχει κανείς κάτι υπόψη του; 

Ευχαριστώ!  

Γεια σου συνάδελφε.
Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

συγνωμη παιδια δεν το ειχα διαβασει!

----------


## alex5545

Τι γινετε ρε παιδια; κανεις δεν ξερει ή κανεις δεν θελει να βοηθησει;

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι ουσιαστικά ένα Handbook.
Τέτοιο είναι π.χ. το Beton Kalender. 
Κάνοντας μια αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο θα βρεις πάρα πολλούς ιστοτόπους με σχετικά εγχειρίδια.
Ένα τέτοιο είναι κι *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------


## alex5545

Επειδη εχω ψαξει αρκετα και δεν βρισκω κατι, αν θα μπορουσες να με παραπεμψεις σε ενα λινκ για να το κατεβασω θα ημουν ευγνωμον!

----------


## Xάρης

Για ασύμμετρες Ι διατομές δες *ΕΔΩ*.
Για συμμετρικές Ι διατομές δες *ΕΔΩ*.
Για Ζ διατομές δες *ΕΔΩ*.
Για L διατομές δες *ΕΔΩ*.

Μελλοντικές συνάδελφε alex5545, ως μελλοντικός επιστήμονας θα πρέπει να μάθεις κυρίως ένα πράγμα στη διάρκεια των σπουδών σου. Πώς να ψάχνεις!
Το διαδίκτυο είναι ένα φοβερό εργαλείο που σου λύνει τα χέρια και σου εξοικονομεί χρόνο.
Υπάρχουν επίσης πληθώρα διαθέσιμων βιβλίων στο ΤΕΕ και στις πανεπιστημιακές βιβλιοθήκες που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις.

Δεν θα βρίσκεται πάντα ένα ανώνυμο μέλος ενός φόρουμ για να σε βοηθήσει στο χρόνο μάλιστα που χρειάζεσαι τη βοήθεια και ποτέ δεν θα ξέρεις αν η πληροφορία που μοιράζεται μαζί σου είναι αξιόπιστη. Εσύ πρέπει να μάθεις να αναζητάς και να αξιολογείς την πληροφορία. 

Αυτά ως καλοπροαίρετες συστάσεις με αφορμή το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και προς κάθε φοιτητή πολυτεχνικής σχολής.

----------


## alex5545

Το γνωριζω συναδελφε! αυτο που προσπαθω να κανω αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ειναι να λυσω απλα μια ακομα ασκηση αλλα να φτιαξω μια ευκολη για μενα λιστα οπου θα μπορω να ανατρεχω γρηγορα. ετσι ηθελα να συμπληρωσω μερικα που μου λειπουν! μια και μου δωσατε αυτα που εχω υπαρχει κατι να κοιταξω για διατομες κυκλικες και σε μορφη δακτυλιου;

----------


## Xάρης

Αν θέλεις μόνο και μόνο για κυκλικές διατομές και δακτυλίους γιατί δεν είσαι πιο σαφής από την αρχή;
Και σου είπα, κάνε καλύτερη αναζήτηση. Η πληροφορία υπάρχει και στο διαδίκτυο και στη βιβλιοθήκη.
Ακόμα και εδώ στο eMichanikos.gr. Δες *ΕΔΩ* για ροπές αδράνειας τουλάχιστον.
Από τη ροπή αδράνειας φαντάζομαι γνωρίζεις πώς προκύπτει η ροπή αντίστασης συμμετρικής μάλιστα και προς τους δύο άξονες διατομής.

Σε ποιο τμήμα φοιτάς; Ποιο βιβλίο σας δίνουν για αντοχή υλικών;

----------


## alex5545

TEI Χαλκιδας.....το βιβλιο του Βουθουνη εχουμε

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν το γνωρίζω.
Αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά στο [PAPA]Μηχανική Παραμορφώσιμων Σωμάτων Τόμος Ι[/PAPA] του Τσαμασφύρου.

----------


## alex5545

Θα το κοιταξω!!! Εγω παντως να ευχαριστησω για την βοηθεια, δεν το περιμενα για να ειμαι ειλικρινης!

----------

